# codesys daten in mysql einfügen



## testerbb (30 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin neu hier und habe gerade angefangen mich mit codesys auseinander zu setzen. Ich habe jedoch folgendes Problem, welches unbedingt geklärt werden muss, bevor ich weiter mache.

Ich habe ein Array mit Daten in Codesys. Diese Daten muss ich in eine Mysql Tabelle muss.


Geht das überhaupt? Wenn ja, welches sind die Voraussetzungen? Wie sieht das konkret aus?

Ich wäre für die Hilfe sehr dankbar.
B


----------



## J Schohaus (31 März 2009)

Hallo

Es wird nur mit eine extra Software gehen der die verbindung aufbaut
Eine Mögliichkeit wäre über einen OPC Treiber. Siehe z.B. softing
http://www.softing.com/home/de/indu...ts/opc/easy-connect-suite/opc-to-database.php
steuerung - OPC - Softing - ODBC - Datenbank

mfG Jochen


----------



## BoxHead (31 März 2009)

Ich bin ja kein mySQL Profi aber es könnte je nach verwendeter Hardware mit einem Telnet Zugang gehen.


----------



## enter (31 März 2009)

Hallo,
Schau dir mal den DB Server von Beckhoff an.

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/TcDBServer/HTML/TcDBServer_intro.htm


----------



## testerbb (31 März 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Ich bin ja kein mySQL Profi aber es könnte je nach verwendeter Hardware mit einem Telnet Zugang gehen.



Die Hardware ist eine Steuerung von Turck, ein BL-20


----------



## corrado (31 März 2009)

Variante 1:
Daten per FTP auf Rechner mit MySQL senden. Dort empfangene Datei auswerten und in Datenbank eintragen.

Variante 2:
Daten per Socket-Verbindung an DB-rechner schicken. Dort Serversoftware auf Socket aufsetzen . Wenn Daten ankommen auswerten und in DB eintragen. (alles mit PHP- oder Shell-Skripts machbar)

Variante 3:
teuere Software kaufen und gleich viel Zeit wie oben zum Anpassen aufwenden


Gruss Corrado


----------



## testerbb (31 März 2009)

Hallo Corrado.
Danke für deine Antwort.
Die zweite Lösung ist die, die ich suchte. Was ist aber wenn der DB-Rechner der gleiche ist wie der, auf dem Codesys läuft?
Als Webserver will ich Apache mit Mysql und PHP laufen haben, dann war PHP ein sehr gutes Stichwort. Apache unterstützt ja Sockets. Brauche ich da sonst noch was? ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus bei den möglichkeiten
Gruss
B


----------

